# Outback Dealer Near Richmond, Va Or Hershey, Pa?



## roanokecampers (Jul 31, 2006)

We are trying to find a 27RSDS to walk through and maybe purchase. We are going to Richmond this weekend and Hershey Park Labor Day weekend and would wander off the beaten path if we could find an Outback dealership near the area. We have an Outback dealership here in Roanoke, but he does not have the 27RSDS. If anyone has any detailed pics out there of the 27RSDS we would appreciate it.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Schaeffer s RV is less than an hour east of Hershey off of 78. Same exit as Cabella s.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Schaeffers would be my suggestion also.

You can see that model by clicking here!!!

They will also be at the PA RV show in Hershey later in the year.

Steve


----------



## roanokecampers (Jul 31, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> Schaeffer s RV is less than an hour east of Hershey off of 78. Same exit as Cabella s.


I went to that website but could only find the floorplan. No pics. Maybe I am not clicking the right thing. Thanks.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Their is one dealer in Mananass and one in Ashland. I heard ( after the fact ) the one in Mananass has a better service dept then Ashland but i havent been in for service yet, I go tomorrow for a fan, vent covers and slide topper. It did take 60 days to get some parts







but i will see if they make ammends for the delay by staying on time and on track. I have no personell experience with the one in Mananass.


----------



## port4 (May 30, 2005)

I currently own a 2005 28rsds or rss something like that, 4 bunks in the front side slide out and rear slide out. I am thinking of upgrading to a fifth wheel. Don't know if you might be interested but I'll be selling. Its in excellent condition and I am about 45 min from hershey. Email me at [email protected]

Steve


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

The one in Mananass is Reines Rv, Service is good, sometimes slightly slow but I have been pleased up to this point.


----------



## wingnut (Mar 21, 2005)

Hello from another Roanoker. action We recently passes Snyders RV and saw they only had 2 OBs on the lot. Big difference from when we purchased ours in 2005. We have discovered that their service department is not the greatest. For local service, Tonie's RV in Salem can do warranty work.

We passed by Schaeffers on the way to Niagara Falls. They had quite a few models on the lot since you're going to be in that area.

Good luck on your hunt. This is a great place to get questions answered.

Mrs. Wingnut


----------



## roanokecampers (Jul 31, 2006)

daves700 said:


> The one in Mananass is Reines Rv, Service is good, sometimes slightly slow but I have been pleased up to this point.


We bought our Outback by chance last year at Snyders. Now they have nothing. My husband has HAD it with their service department! We took it to Berglund to have it inspected. I have heard about Tonies. Are they pretty fast? Snyders has the craziest hours and so forth, cannot go at lunch or after work.

Thanks for saying hey!


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

I'm not any help for a walk nthru but as far as pricing: Camptown RV in Clayton was the only one willing to come close to Lake Side in Ma with pricing. Came to with-in 1K, far below having it shipped down from Ma. We're in the Tide Water area and searched from Virginia Beach to Richmond.

Hope this helps a little.

Dave


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

huntr70 said:


> Schaeffers would be my suggestion also.
> 
> You can see that model by clicking here!!!
> 
> ...


Ditto here 
And if you go to the PA RV Show
Talk to Chris or Mark









Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Why not a embark on a road trip to Lakeshore?


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

There is an Outback dealer in Richmond, McGeorges Rolling Hills, but when I went to deal they were very arrogant and not helpful at ALL. I bought a used Outback from Reines in Manassas and the sale and PDI went very well. It was a used unit. Got a great price but they didn't clean it prior to pickup. To me that wasn't a big deal anyway since I would have recleaned it even if I knew they had sanitized it from end to end. There is another place that was helpful in Maryland I believe. It was a place called Leos. Someone may chime in on this. When I was looking for something used I called everyone who had Outbacks in case they got a trade it. Leos Vacation Center was the only one who called me back. Everyone else just wanted to sell a new one. Good luck.
Darlene
Williamsburg, VA


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

prevish gang said:


> There is an Outback dealer in Richmond, McGeorges Rolling Hills, but when I went to deal they were very arrogant and not helpful at ALL. I bought a used Outback from Reines in Manassas and the sale and PDI went very well. It was a used unit. Got a great price but they didn't clean it prior to pickup. To me that wasn't a big deal anyway since I would have recleaned it even if I knew they had sanitized it from end to end. There is another place that was helpful in Maryland I believe. It was a place called Leos. Someone may chime in on this. When I was looking for something used I called everyone who had Outbacks in case they got a trade it. Leos Vacation Center was the only one who called me back. Everyone else just wanted to sell a new one. Good luck.
> Darlene
> Williamsburg, VA


Sorry to hear about the other Dealers it's a shame there are those out there that have to be like that

Don


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Avoid McGeorge's Rolling Hills if at all possible!!!!!!









This is the dealership that sold me my camper and "if I knew then what I know now.....", I'd be in a tent.

Don't get me wrong, love the camper, can't stand them!!! If you just wanted to see the unit then by all means you could stop there and look. But please don't purchase from them, they believe they are doing you a favor!

The sad part is, they are the closest dealer of the next camper my wife and I are looking into and that's a Cougar!! I wish that campers were like cars, at least one or two dealers in every area, would make working the price a little easier!

Good luck

Jason


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

There is also a meyers rv in harrisburg. They have 8 sites in NY, NJ and Pa. the online site is meyers rv superstore. I found them at the Hershey pa show last year and bought from them and took delivery in NJ.


----------



## James (Aug 29, 2006)

roanokecampers said:


> We are trying to find a 27RSDS to walk through and maybe purchase. We are going to Richmond this weekend and Hershey Park Labor Day weekend and would wander off the beaten path if we could find an Outback dealership near the area. We have an Outback dealership here in Roanoke, but he does not have the 27RSDS. If anyone has any detailed pics out there of the 27RSDS we would appreciate it.


Not sure if you got the answer you were looking for or not, but there is one in Richmond (Ashland). It is called McGeorge's Rolling Hills RV Super center it is just off I-95.

The sales group seems really good (we are currently working with Rob Young). 
Unfortunatly, we apprently need to put our buy on hold because or TV is too small.

Good luck to you.
James


----------



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

McGeorgesRV gave me a good deal, Ty was a good salesman, however I knew what to expect before going there. I can't speak for their service department.

Reines RV gave me very poor service on my previous trailer. I ended up redoing some warranty plumbing work they did for me last year. They wouldn't match Lakeshore RV's price like McGeorges did.

Anyway, I think all dealers are good/bad at some point. McGeorges has definately got a lot of bad press for their "closed lot" and their sales techniques, which I won't deny are not the best business model.


----------



## larry (Oct 19, 2004)

]
Avoid McGeorge's Rolling Hills if at all possible!!!!!!









This is the dealership that sold me my camper and "if I knew then what I know now.....", I'd be in a tent.

Don't get me wrong, love the camper, can't stand them!!! If you just wanted to see the unit then by all means you could stop there and look. But please don't purchase from them, they believe they are doing you a favor!

The sad part is, they are the closest dealer of the next camper my wife and I are looking into and that's a Cougar!! I wish that campers were like cars, at least one or two dealers in every area, would make working the price a little easier!

Good luck

Jason
[/quote]

I also brought my first Outback ( 27 RLS) from McGeorge's in Richmond. Worst experience I've ever had buying anything. We picked it up on a Saturaday and the only person there to give us the walk thru was the salesman, and he knew nothing. Don't go to McGeorge's.


----------



## AnnieM (Aug 1, 2007)

Leo's RV is located in Gambrills, MD (on Route 3 off of I-97: south of Baltimore and North of Annapolis). Their website (www.leosrv.com) currently lists a "used" 2007 Outback 28RSDS for $19,900 and a 2007 Outback 27RSDS in their "new" inventory.

We just purchased our 26RKS from them two months ago. Good Luck with your search.

AnnieM 
Severna Park, MD



prevish gang said:


> There is an Outback dealer in Richmond, McGeorges Rolling Hills, but when I went to deal they were very arrogant and not helpful at ALL. I bought a used Outback from Reines in Manassas and the sale and PDI went very well. It was a used unit. Got a great price but they didn't clean it prior to pickup. To me that wasn't a big deal anyway since I would have recleaned it even if I knew they had sanitized it from end to end. There is another place that was helpful in Maryland I believe. It was a place called Leos. Someone may chime in on this. When I was looking for something used I called everyone who had Outbacks in case they got a trade it. Leos Vacation Center was the only one who called me back. Everyone else just wanted to sell a new one. Good luck.
> Darlene
> Williamsburg, VA


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

HTQM said:


> I'm not any help for a walk nthru but as far as pricing: Camptown RV in Clayton was the only one willing to come close to Lake Side in Ma with pricing. Came to with-in 1K, far below having it shipped down from Ma. We're in the Tide Water area and searched from Virginia Beach to Richmond.
> 
> Hope this helps a little.
> 
> Dave


My home town dealer!


----------



## thunderbird (Aug 27, 2006)

Sorry to hear these comments about McGeorge's. We bought our OB there last September and overall it was a good experience. They have a large selection and they're easy to et to right off I95 near Fredericksburg. If you go or call them, ask for Scott. He's very knowledgeable and a very good guy.


----------



## rasvms (Jan 5, 2007)

We bought ours from Leo's. All went well, we couldn't even find anything to be corrected at the PDI. Price was competitive.


----------



## sid (May 31, 2006)

Virginia Creeper said:


> We bought ours from Leo's. All went well, we couldn't even find anything to be corrected at the PDI. Price was competitive.


I bought my 2004 28 ft. RLS from Schaeffer at the september show at the Harrisburgh Farm Show grounds. They had a show price also arep from outback was there and gave us a$1500.00 reduction in price. We bargained if we bought it they would winterize it and store it until spring. We picked it up in April and we love it. I would recommend dealing with Chris Weidner


----------

